# Should I filter my Betta tank?



## Flying Fish (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello All, 

I have my Betta in a 5 gal tank that is well planted. I also have a small biowheel that is not in use. Should I filter the tank?


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

yes. bettas like filtered water. just make sure the flow isn't too strong.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Filteration is not a neccesity for bettas, but I do think it is a good idea. Just be sure the current isn't too strong!


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

i have a five gallon with a betta in it and i filter it.


----------



## Flying Fish (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks! I'll start it up.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

I use a sponge filter...it just keeps the tank a little clearer.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

With no filter, how do you keep ammonia and nitrite from damaging your fish?


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

yes use the filter


----------

